

Ask HN: What kind of information about Bitcoin would be most helpful to you? - gwb3

Hello, my name&#x27;s Will - I&#x27;m building a platform that provides information about Bitcoin whether it be via reports, forecasting, modeling, news, etc. - but need feedback from you all on what you all would want most. What kind of reporting info would be most helpful to you all?
======
theklub
Post this up on Drevil.com

~~~
gwb3
Thanks, will post over there now. :)

------
gwb3
Bueller? Bueller? :)

